# Which Colnago?



## cervelo-van (Aug 29, 2008)

I am considering adding a Colnago bike but I am not sure which one to get EPS or C50. I will use it for longer rides, 80-150k, I am not a racer. It can get hilly in some areas here in Vancouver though its not the Alps. I have a Cervelo RS as my current bike (which I love BTW)

Thanks


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Neither. Buy a CX1


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Are you big enough and/or powerful enough that you need to worry about flex? If not, buy the C50. It has been tested for quite a while. That is what I just bought because my Cristallo feels way too stiff on those long rides. I'm hoping the C50 will feel a little better for 4 hour rides.


----------



## cervelo-van (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks all. I am overweight at 189 lbs on a 5'10" frame, but thats going down. I haven't sensed any flex at all on my Cervelo RS, which is quite light. Without being able to ride the different frames, its hard to figure out. From what I have been reading, it seems that the EPS is more for sprinters, and the CX-1 is said to be more aggressive and therefore a harsher ride. So, yes, the C50 seems more like the right one. 



fabsroman said:


> Are you big enough and/or powerful enough that you need to worry about flex? If not, buy the C50. It has been tested for quite a while. That is what I just bought because my Cristallo feels way too stiff on those long rides. I'm hoping the C50 will feel a little better for 4 hour rides.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Whats wrong with the RS?


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

once want reaches critical mass it becomes need without apology.
Many here will understand.



cervelo-van said:


> Not only is there nothing wrong with the RS, its an awesome bike. the desire for a Colnago is more want than need.


----------



## cervelo-van (Aug 29, 2008)

Not only is there nothing wrong with the RS, its an awesome bike. the desire for a Colnago is more want than need. 



bertoni said:


> Whats wrong with the RS?


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

odeum said:


> once want reaches critical mass it becomes need without apology.
> Many here will understand.


Oh, I am more than familiar with that concept. But the question I should have asked is what do you want out of this Colnago that would be any different from the bike you have now? The Cervelo RS is a great plush bike than can be raced as well. Are you looking for more of the same, then the C50 would be a great pick. If you wanted something a little more aggressive and edgy the CX-1 would be a great choice. If you wanted a bike that was both stiff, light and comfortable, then maybe the EPS. And if you wanted a classic steel ride they don't come any better than the Master X Light. So I guess the real question is which one is it that you have to have?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Hello! I am from Vancouver and ride a R3!

I also have a nagging desire for a Nago as well! one of these days I will get one.

Here is a video on how the EPS is made. I almost went and order one after watching it  so becareful

http://insider.bikeradar.com/colnago/video/the-full-creation-of-an-EPS-frame/
http://insider.bikeradar.com/colnago/video/that-famous-colnago-paint-quality-in-detail/


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

well put. i had my hands on a cx-1, it is obviously a leap ahead. one thing, i could squeeze and compress the tubes with my fingertips! ( of course same goes for some steel, alum, and ti)

as for the mxl, i have been thinking about another bike for the first time in a long while, and what keeps coming to mind is an mxl w/precista equipped with new alloy centaur or athena! i guess i'm in need (that word again) a retro-mod rider classic...and this after having gone the all carbon route!



bertoni said:


> \ And if you wanted a classic steel ride they don't come any better than the Master X Light. So I guess the real question is which one is it that you have to have?


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*C-50*

This bike has more positive feedback/history than anything you can buy, anywhere.
It does everything wonderfully. Not flashy, some people have an issue w/that.
If you are gonna buy your first Colnago the C-50 is a easy choice. Lugged carbon, made in Italy, you might never ride the Cervelo again.

Or, you could wait till next year when Ernesto launches the only bike worthy of replacing the vaunted C-50, the C-55.

I am hoping anyhow.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

A new MXL in Sarroni red would be very cool. A friend is looking at pulling the trigger on one.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Colnago_America, who represents the American distributor, has confirmed that there will be no C-55 next year. I hope he is right because I just bought a C50 in October.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

If I was buying carbon Colnago now I think EPS is the one I would go with. It is their best carbon frame ever, no doubts for me. I'm 190cm/100kg and rather powerful, so frame stiff like that would work wonderful for me.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

smokva said:


> If I was buying carbon Colnago now I think EPS is the one I would go with. It is their best carbon frame ever, no doubts for me. I'm 190cm/100kg and rather powerful, so frame stiff like that would work wonderful for me.


I would agree, it seems to be everything that the C50 is as well as being stiffer and lighter. It is also quite a bit more expensive though.


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

Either the C50 or the EP. Alot of the " comfort " can be obtained by the tire/wheel combo.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

EPS all the way - I've got one and could not be happier. Has 95%+ of the ride quality of a c-50 but with so much more stiffness it's not funny!

So if hills or sprints come into it, it's an easy answer!

A CX-1 is Colnago's answer to an R3/RS etc. IMO too similar to the Cervelo...

My logic was - I wanted an italian colnago - scratch cx-1, i'm a strong lad and wanted a stiff ride - scratch C50, wanted it in PRZA colour - scratch EP, landed with the EPS.

If you go for either the c-50 or EPS be sure to get non sloping - I just don't think lugged colnago's look nice in sloping - and chances are you'll get a better fit anyway as more sizes are available.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

i think the c50 would be more of a do all.... comfortable long climbing kinda bike... eps is a great bike.. it is stiff.. my c50 did feel really forgiving tho compared to the eps... and in the long run might be more comfortable for you


----------



## Colnago America (Mar 22, 2009)

Please go and see Kevin at La Bicicletta, 233 Broadway West, he has C50, CX-1 and EPS on the floor...take one of each...
Colnago America.


----------



## cervelo-van (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes, thanks, thats where I buy all my bikes and gear. Looks like it will be C50, now just have to round up the finances. 



Colnago America said:


> Please go and see Kevin at La Bicicletta, 233 Broadway West, he has C50, CX-1 and EPS on the floor...take one of each...
> Colnago America.


----------

